# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Salamanders For Beginners

## CinnamonPearl

What are the best salamanders for beginners? I have experience with frogs, but not with salamanders. I'd prefer not to get fire bellied salamanders since I have the toads already.

----------


## limnologist

Axolotl-
Tiger Salamander-
Fire Salamander-
Eastern Newt-
Rough skin newt-
Mandarin newt-
Mole Salamander-

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## CinnamonPearl

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## limnologist

Anytime  :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## Heather

If you need some salamander care sheets, our forum leader, John, also has another great forum called www.caudata.org  :Smile:

----------


## limnologist

is he the creator of caudata? thats awesome! I got an account on that too

----------


## Heather

Yes he is  :Smile: .

----------

